

Silicon Valley’s lucky few will pay a price for complacency - ekpyrotic
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/61ec871c-7180-11e3-adbd-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2pKHNdt7e

======
ForHackernews
This article is behind a registration wall and unreadable for most users.

